# Fugly cycling trends



## Crackle (24 Jan 2017)

My recent travails looking for a jersey for winter brought home to me how fundamentally ugly some things in cycling now are.

Di2 mechs, yeuk
Big fat carbon frames
Hideously finished carbon frames with the weave showing (is that deliberate)
totally black rat bikes (Specialized I'm looking at you)
discs on roadbikes (Hideous)
curved main tubes (why, just why)
Squared tubes (g'way with you now)
Huge branding on everything

And that's just the things that immediately stood out. I couldn't find a jersey unless it was red or black or branded across the chest. I also thought the quality was pretty iffy for the price on some stuff.

No doubt some of you will disagree. I won't argue with you, there's no point in arguing with people who are wrong, that's why I never bother with Markymark.


----------



## Markymark (24 Jan 2017)

We need to add you on a bike to the ugly list. Near the top.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2017)

Dropped seatstays and Curved seatstays. Got to be straight. 
Bianchi Celeste, just vile.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2017)

Beards.... It's not essential for SS hipsters to sport a beard.


----------



## Crackle (24 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> We need to add you on a bike to the ugly list. Near the top.


I've always been fugly, that's not a new trend. I thought a nice trendy jersey would aid me in me that respect but even Castelli can't help me. Plus they only make stuff for stick thin midgets.


----------



## Venod (24 Jan 2017)

Rims so wide the wheel looks like a doughnut


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Beards.... It's not essential for SS hipsters to sport a beard.



No, but mine keeps my chin warm on cold winter days, that's why I grew mine back after being clean shaven for a month.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> No, but mine keeps my chin warm on cold winter days, that's why I grew mine back after being clean shaven for a month.


Will you shave it off again when/if we get a warm summer?

I got annoyed by the length of my winter whiskers so I am now keeping them trimmed to about 3-4 mm. I'll shave them off altogether once the clocks have gone forward.


----------



## Slick (24 Jan 2017)

After Mondays freezing commute ride, I think I'll keep mine for the foreseeable future.

And discs on road bikes are the future, get used to it.


----------



## winjim (24 Jan 2017)

Carbon tubing shaped to resemble metallic tubing. Use the material properly and build a proper monocoque. Yeah yeah I know, UCI rules and all that but it's 2017 for goodness sake.


----------



## Bollo (24 Jan 2017)

Di2 mechs - _check x2_
Big fat carbon frames - _check_
totally black rat bikes - _yep_
Squared tubes - _tick x2_
Huge branding on everything - _huge but shiny black on matt black, oversized font on another, so score two._
Dropped seatstays and Curved seatstays. Got to be straight. _Two bikes with dropped, another curved. Hat-trick!_
Rims so wide the wheel looks like a doughnut. _Yum_.

Although I do also own a Thorn Sport Tour, the Ann Widdecombe of bikes.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> And discs on road bikes are the future, get used to it.



There was a youtube clip about them, according to that it was due to CF rims not liking to get hot* (to the point of failure) hence the need to move braking to elsewhere on the wheel.

* The carbon is unaffected by heat but the resin that bonds the fibres together is.


----------



## winjim (25 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> There was a youtube clip about them, according to that it was due to CF rims not liking to get hot* (to the point of failure) hence the need to move braking to elsewhere on the wheel.
> 
> * The carbon is unaffected by heat but the resin that bonds the fibres together is.


I can think of a simpler solution to that problem...


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> There was a youtube clip about them, according to that it was due to CF rims not liking to get hot* (to the point of failure) hence the need to move braking to elsewhere on the wheel.
> 
> * The carbon is unaffected by heat but the resin that bonds the fibres together is.



They make discs out of among other thing carbon fibre.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> They make discs out of among other thing carbon fibre.


Yep 'sintered' carbon, not bonded together with resin and have you seen the price of those.


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Yep 'sintered' carbon, not bonded together with resin and have you seen the price of those.



No.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2017)

Hydraulic brake brifters. As lovely to use as they are fugly to behold.

People like me in lycra. I'm surprised there's not a law against it.

The word "Boardman" in 12 metre high letters on the side of their products. As unsightly as it is subtle.

Grifters. As ugly as they were popular.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2017)

Modern handlebar stems with all those Allen key bolts facing front. A far cry from the beautiful smooth lines of the old Cinelli stems.
And long socks. Especially long black socks.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> They make discs out of among other thing carbon fibre.



View: https://youtu.be/ET1jRVynOBA

EDIT - Jump to 3 mins for the gen


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2017)

multi coloured bar tape


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (25 Jan 2017)

Dropper Posts.
Apart from being not very essential,they look like a Prosthetic limb with a wire attached.


----------



## burndust (25 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> My recent travails looking for a jersey for winter brought home to me how fundamentally ugly some things in cycling now are.
> 
> Di2 mechs, yeuk
> Big fat carbon frames
> ...


sorry i only agree with your last point


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Will you shave it off again when/if we get a warm summer?
> 
> I got annoyed by the length of my winter whiskers so I am now keeping them trimmed to about 3-4 mm. I'll shave them off altogether once the clocks have gone forward.



I'm not sure, what normally happens is I shave it of then after about a month I get fed up with shaving in the morning and let it grow back again.


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2017)

Brookes saddles, yuk! Where as my Essax Shark is a thing of beauty.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jan 2017)

you bunch of elitist, miserable gits


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jan 2017)

Hairy legs


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Jan 2017)

The word "Brifter"
The word "Campy"


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2017)

bAGGY SHORTS OVER LEGGINGS, i CANNOT EVEN LOOK TO TYPE THAT.


----------



## Oldfentiger (25 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> My recent travails looking for a jersey for winter brought home to me how fundamentally ugly some things in cycling now are.
> 
> Di2 mechs, yeuk
> Big fat carbon frames
> ...



I could agree with all the above.
But then both of us would be wrong


----------



## Crackle (25 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Dropper Posts.
> Apart from being not very essential,they look like a Prosthetic limb with a wire attached.


I excluded mtn bikes as so much goes except curved mainframes, especially top tubes, yes you Marin, although the Whyte Carbon frame thing for 5.5K was quite hideous.


----------



## Markymark (25 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> I excluded mtn bikes.


Quite right. It's not very nice for adults to tease children.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (25 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> Quite right. It's not very nice for adults to tease children.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2017)

Discs on road bikes. Fugly.

Dropper posts are ace. Yep Fugly but MTB'S aren't meant to be pretty.


----------



## mjr (25 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> And dicks on road bikes are the future, get used to it.


FTFY



User14044mountain said:


> Gravel bikes......why oh why, no good on MTB routes and our roads aren't that bad, just yet.


Give it a while. We've at least three more years of Cons in Whitehall.


----------



## Slick (25 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> Give it a while. We've at least three more years of Cons in Whitehall.


How did one so young get so bitter?


----------



## Ian H (25 Jan 2017)

A beautiful bike is one that has no more and no less than the minimum required to do its job well.


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Jan 2017)

You used to get some really beautiful cranksets back in the days of steel framed ten speeds, I love my Lambert & Viscount drilled big ring on my 60s racer. Even the 90s STX crankset on my MTB looks all right. 

When did it all go wrong? Modern shimano road cranksets look to me like someone's glued a UFO to the bottom bracket, don't like them at all!


----------



## mustang1 (25 Jan 2017)

When the adverts proclaim a "triple monocoque" frame. Like the whole point of monocoque is singular and the marketing department dupe us into thinking more is better. Pfft. I think I saw that on a spesh. They're a marketing company these days right?

Edit typo


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Dropped seatstays and Curved seatstays. Got to be straight.
> Bianchi Celeste, just vile.


I'm with you on the curved seatstays.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> No, but mine keeps my chin warm on cold winter days, that's why I grew mine back after being clean shaven for a month.


But you're pre-retro....


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2017)

I think a lot of those posting here are over 30, bring on the new stuff I love it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2017)

djb1971 said:


> you bunch of elitist, miserable gits


----------



## mustang1 (25 Jan 2017)

Endurance bikes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2017)

This is how road bikes would look if the UCI hadn't recoiled in terror at the thought of people having access to something Merckx never rode.

Beautiful, I can even forgive it being black -


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Jan 2017)

Mud guards or pannier racks attached to the seat post, with acres of sky between it and the rear wheel. Very, very silly.


----------



## Bollo (25 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 334904


The title of this etching is "The roadie who wore a camelbak"


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2017)

mustang1 said:


> When the adverts proclaim a "triple monocoque" frame. […] I think I saw that on a spesh. They're a marketing company these days right?


Yes, spesh are designed by triple coques, aren't they?


----------



## Crackle (26 Jan 2017)

Bollo said:


> Di2 mechs - _check x2_
> Big fat carbon frames - _check_
> totally black rat bikes - _yep_
> Squared tubes - _tick x2_
> ...


We've known for some time you need help. Your first step is recognising that, hopefully this thread will help.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jan 2017)

Pro team strips. Started going downhill once Peugeot and TI Raleigh dropped out. Seem to be getting worse every year.
And as for the team bikes, I'm sure they are faster than the old steel ones but they look awful.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Cannondale lefties.



I wonder if righties can use lefties ?


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jan 2017)

Fugly is in the eye of the beholder.

Di2???? You can hardly see it and it works wonderfully


----------



## User32269 (27 Jan 2017)

First it was pedals, then chainsets, it's all just got out of hand. Crazy.


----------



## Bollo (27 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> We've known for some time you need help. Your first step is recognising that, hopefully this thread will help.



I do need help - who will take this monstrosity off my hands?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2017)

Bollo said:


> I do need help - who will take this monstrosity off my hands?
> 
> View attachment 335070


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jan 2017)

Bollo said:


> I do need help - who will take this monstrosity off my hands?



All I see is a shadow on a wall.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> All I see is a shadow on a wall.


It's not detectable on radar either.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jan 2017)

Bollo said:


> I do need help - who will take this monstrosity off my hands?
> 
> View attachment 335070


Monstrosity is the word. How could they make a bicycle so ugly ?


----------



## User33236 (27 Jan 2017)

Bollo said:


> I do need help - who will take this monstrosity off my hands?
> 
> View attachment 335070


Only one thing wrong with that bike.... the crankset needs to be black too.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jan 2017)

He's right .....





User33236 said:


> Only one thing wrong with that bike.... the crankset needs to be black too.


----------



## SuperHans123 (27 Jan 2017)

I don't mind the differing bike designs, it's grown men looking like highlighter pens I object to.


----------



## iandg (27 Jan 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Modern handlebar stems with all those Allen key bolts facing front. A far cry from the beautiful smooth lines of the old Cinelli stems.
> And long socks. Especially long black socks.



+1 for long (black) socks


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> Give it a while. We've at least three more years of Cons in Whitehall.


They are here. How much can I get a gravel bike for? Do pothole bikes exist?


----------



## mjr (27 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> They are here. How much can I get a gravel bike for? Do pothole bikes exist?


Pothole bikes? I think we need crater bikes over here... possibly caving bikes before 2020


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2017)

This is where it all started to go wrong, 1983 Amstel Gold. Everything is right and classic and traditional in this picture apart from one thing - the carbon frame. It's all been downhill since.


----------



## tyred (29 Jan 2017)

It's been going downhill for years. Some cyclists today don't even wear a tie for goodness sake


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2017)

This is far from Ugly. On my next bike short list.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 Jan 2017)

Most old, traditional bikes were pretty sexy. Most modern and progressive bikes are also generally sexy, if your mind is open to new things. 

I can't think of too many ugly things in cycling. Triathlon bikes spring to mind, but that's about it.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Cannondale lefties.



All lefties.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> This is far from Ugly. On my next bike short list.
> 
> View attachment 335372


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jan 2017)

Never really understood how a-head stems






Could be thought an advance on the simple elegance of quills...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Never really understood how a-head stems
> 
> View attachment 335411
> 
> ...


You are hardly comparing like with like there ... 

I see your ugly raised A-head setup, and er, raise you with an even uglier high quill stem!


----------



## User33236 (29 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Most old, traditional bikes were pretty sexy. Most modern and progressive bikes are also generally sexy, if your mind is open to new things.
> 
> I can't think of too many ugly things in cycling. Triathlon bikes spring to mind, but that's about it.


Not sure there's a huge difference between a triathlon bike and a TT bike (although www.timetriallingforum.co.uk had a 115+ page thread going on about 3cm) but I quite like my TT bike. My profile picture shows me on it but since that was taken wheels, cockpit and brakes have been replaced.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jan 2017)

Thorn would be among the favourites in an ugly stem competition.

The bars on a stick represent a triumph of function over form, I don't doubt they make for comfy touring but they are hardly elegant to look at.


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> You are hardly comparing like with like there ...
> 
> I see your ugly raised A-head setup, and er, raise you with an even uglier high quill stem!
> 
> View attachment 335415


Yikes!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2017)




----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2017)

I thought for years that my backache when cycling was due to having the bars too low and too far away so I flipped a shorter stem and stacked up the spacers. It turns out that I am much better with a longer, unflipped stem and one less spacer.

I wonder if the riders with those very odd bar setups have serious flexibility problems, bikes that don't fit them properly, or maybe are making the same mistake that I did?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 Jan 2017)

User33236 said:


> Not sure there's a huge difference between a triathlon bike and a TT bike (although www.timetriallingforum.co.uk had a 115+ page thread going on about 3cm) but I quite like my TT bike. My profile picture shows me on it but since that was taken wheels, cockpit and brakes have been replaced.



I don't mind some TT bikes, it's specifically those triathlon ones with all of the integrated hydration systems and storage cubby holes for food, those are the ones that doth offend mine eye.


----------



## winjim (29 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I don't mind some TT bikes, it's specifically those triathlon ones with all of the integrated hydration systems and storage cubby holes for food, those are the ones that doth offend mine eye.


Nah. Being able to work outside the constraints of the stupid UCI rules means that they can actually do cool stuff with carbon fibre, rather than having to still pretend like they're using metallic tubing. I think they look cool and futuristic, which is what carbon bikes should be.






Edit: I, along with I suspect most cyclists, am never going to enter an event which requires my bike to be UCI compliant, so why don't they make bikes like that, but in road rather than tri configuration? Why, if we want carbon frames, do we have to stick with the stupid old fashioned tubing style?


----------



## Psycolist (29 Jan 2017)

The fugliest bike related things in my world are Schwinn Stingray. A hideous fad, second only to the recent Fat, or is it Phatt bikes seen on local pavements..


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> Nah. Being able to work outside the constraints of the stupid UCI rules means that they can actually do cool stuff with carbon fibre, rather than having to still pretend like they're using metallic tubing. I think they look cool and futuristic...



The Cervelo one you posted looks just that. However, for every swan, there's an ugly duckling.....


----------



## winjim (29 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The Cervelo one you posted looks just that. However, for every swan, there's an ugly duckling.....
> 
> View attachment 335504


That's an absolute abomination. Truly horrific.


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> That's an absolute abomination. Truly horrific.


That and the one you posted are both not just ugly bikes but quite possibly the ugliest _things_ I have ever seen in all my days. Hideous. Grotesque. Utterly bereft of grace or elegance or harmony.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Jan 2017)

That^^. For ever and verily, that.

That Giant is horrid. No idea what the other one is, and I don't care.
They should both be nuked from orbit, Twice.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> @Fnaar


So despite fnaar having asked us not to flag him you do .


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (30 Jan 2017)

I forgot .
Deleted.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2017)

If the UCI had stepped in to nip this in the bud in 1983 none of this would have happened.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (30 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> So despite fnaar having asked us not to flag him you do .



Incidently,have you told @Fab Foodie off for paging Fnaar in Mundane 
Or are you being selective?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Incidently,have you told @Fab Foodie off for paging Fnaar in Mundane
> Or are you being selective?


Oops, I wasn't aware of this. Noted.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> This is far from Ugly. On my next bike short list.
> 
> View attachment 335372



Definitely in the beholder. A set up like that that permits so much wheelbase change as the rear suspension operates just looks wrong to my eye.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Incidently,have you told @Fab Foodie off for paging Fnaar in Mundane
> Or are you being selective?


Hadn't noticed that.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jan 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> He's right .....
> View attachment 335142





CanucksTraveller said:


> The Cervelo one you posted looks just that. However, for every swan, there's an ugly duckling.....
> 
> View attachment 335504


Mine is the UCI version of the same bike . I think they lost the hydration system and changed the forks for TT . So far the likes out weigh the dislikes , not that i care


----------



## winjim (30 Jan 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Mine is the UCI version of the same bike . I think they lost the hydration system and changed the forks for TT . So far the likes out weigh the dislikes , not that i care


I have to say it looks an awful lot better disguised as a metal fence.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Feb 2017)

This, on the other hand...


----------



## raleighnut (15 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> This, on the other hand...
> View attachment 337754


The chain is slack on that.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Curved seatstays..



Curved chainstays. Keep it simple.

Agree with OP as well about curved and squared main tubes. I think it's the Condor Fratello (I am sure its a very nice bike and a tribute to Italian manufacturing) that has kinda squared tubes.

I just think why?

Keep it simple and round - strong, looks OK, get on it and ride it.

I see most of these things as a distraction to "add value" (ie - what you can flog it for), create some market positioning.


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> This, on the other hand...
> View attachment 337754


I never liked it. It did look futuristic and mean but I never imagined it outside the track. You should read Boardman's book. He and Lotus fell out big time.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Feb 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> The word "Brifter"
> The word "Campy"


any word in French about anything cycling used by a Brit.
what's French for "ponce"?


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Pro team strips. Started going downhill once Peugeot and TI Raleigh dropped out. Seem to be getting worse every year.


Hope to post a winner on this. Which I've witnessed on a podium. But fear that its fleshy tones have subjected it to the google porn filter.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 335428


that's not a sneaky pic of a bike of someone you know is it?

Why didn't they just buy a bigger frame?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> any word in French about anything cycling used by a Brit.
> what's French for "ponce"?


Have to disagree with you on that one. When it comes to racing heritage the Continentals rightly rule the roost. Their gaff, their language.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Feb 2017)

but brits invented the modern bike.

And am afraid I still disagree with you.

I think folk slipping into a foreign language (and I'm not just talking about Brits) for a single word, including a shift into what they think is the correct foreign/native pronunciation, comes across to me as profoundly pretentious. And funny. You can sense/hear the grinding of the gears as they try to get their tongue round it. I always expect a severe mouth malfunction, spluttering, teeth and vomit spewing.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> I never liked it. It did look futuristic and mean but I never imagined it outside the track. You should read Boardman's book. He and Lotus fell out big time.


I shall get a copy. I've seen the prototype of that bike, hanging up in Mike Burrows workshop near Norwich. Didn't dare ask for a go...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> but brits invented the modern bike.
> 
> And am afraid I still disagree with you.
> 
> I think folk slipping into a foreign language (and I'm not just talking about Brits) for a single word, including a shift into what they think is the correct foreign/native pronunciation, comes across to me as profoundly pretentious. And funny. You can sense/hear the grinding of the gears as they try to get their tongue round it. I always expect a severe mouth malfunction, spluttering, teeth and vomit spewing.


Learning the language of racing is part of the fun of it. The challenges of pronunciation of the terminology no different from trying to pronounce all those Continental rider names, sponsor names, bike makes (Ciocc anyone ?), or exotic place names.


----------



## grellboy (16 Feb 2017)

What about this? From China on ebay. Apparently it has a "breaking wind front fork making ride cosy" and uses "intelligentized welding technology".


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2017)

May I just say, the newer Di2 mechs don't look half as bad. A lot more streamlined than the big ugly lump of black plastic of the predecessors. No I'm not going soft, I mean who wants a bike you need to charge up before you can ride it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> any word in French about anything cycling used by a Brit.


I admire those professionals who ride in a platoon, some of them taking the role of house-servant, the sun glinting from their de-railers, and their brakes which are so much more advanced than the Winner-999s that I used to use.

Actually derailleurs themselves are a foreign import and we Brits should all be sticking to good old planetary hub gears.

Edit: Come to think of it, given that the Normans infused English with so much French you'd probably have difficulty talking about _anything_ using purely Anglo Saxon words. I think there are people who do advocate this ...


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Feb 2017)

At the risk of, er, derailing, this thread - a reply

"derailleur" is fine as it says what it is. It's the "bidon" thing and similar that's poncey.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> "derailleur" is fine as it says what it is. It's the "bidon" thing and similar that's poncey.


Sheldon Brown agreed with your original sentiment but also extended it to the word 'derailleur' ... as far as he was concerned, it should be 'derailer'!


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> At the risk of, er, derailing, this thread - a reply
> 
> "derailleur" is fine as it says what it is. It's the "bidon" thing and similar that's poncey.


What about pannier?

(On a side note, I have a friend who pronounces those methylated spirit camping stoves of Swedish origin inna French stylee "Tron jee ay" )


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Feb 2017)

Pannier is fine. Is it French? Too lazy to google.


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> I thought a nice trendy jersey would aid me in me that respect but even Castelli can't help me



Any good?
https://stolengoat.com/product/stolen-goat-mens-limited-edition-sundown-cycling-jersey/


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Any good?
> https://stolengoat.com/product/stolen-goat-mens-limited-edition-sundown-cycling-jersey/


I need them to have a sale but otherwise, I like their stuff. I ended up with a DHB jersey.


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> At the risk of, er, derailing, this thread - a reply
> 
> "derailleur" is fine as it says what it is. It's the "bidon" thing and similar that's poncey.



I always feel for the chasing potato.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (16 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> Hideously finished carbon frames with the weave showing (*is that deliberate)*



The worst thing....... The weave is only laid down for show. Structural carbon fibre isn't woven.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Feb 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> The worst thing....... The weave is only laid down for show. Structural carbon fibre isn't woven.


Its laid down to get a finish on the product , not just for show .


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (16 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Its laid down to get a finish on the product , not just for show .



It's not structural, it is simply there for aesthetics.


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> any word in French about anything cycling used by a Brit.
> what's French for "ponce"?




"ponceur" 

So we all have to call it the "Tour of France"?


----------



## froze (17 Feb 2017)

I agree with all of your examples! I would also throw in those billboard jerseys! 

Your bikes and wheels with HUGE brand/model names taking up the entire bike or wheel, just ruins the look of the bike or wheel (or wheels with huge lettering on a bike that doesn't have huge lettering) for me too, I find that very hideous looking. I couldn't imagine driving a car with the brand of the car in huge letters across the whole side of a car on each side, and on the trunk and hood, I would never buy a car again if they went that route!


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Feb 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> So we all have to call it the "Tour of France"?


No, as that's the name of a particular event - it's specific.

Similarly, "giro" - if you translated that literally to "tour" you would be saying less.

Sorry, i'd no more refer to bidon on a ride than comment that my arse was hurting and try to translate arse into French.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> No, as that's the name of a particular event - it's specific.
> 
> Similarly, "giro" - if you translated that literally to "tour" you would be saying less.
> 
> Sorry, i'd no more refer to bidon on a ride than comment that my arse was hurting and try to translate arse into French.


Do you allow yourself to say commissaire ? or prime ? or muesette ? or pave ? or gilet ? Or (moving to wine) terroir ?


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Do you allow yourself to say commissaire ? or prime ? or muesette ? or pave ? or gilet ? Or (moving to wine)* terroir *?


Terroir is a big no no, especially in the USA. In fact they have a War Against Terroir.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (17 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> lor gilet



I hate this one. It's a body warmer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Do you allow yourself to say commissaire ? or prime ? or muesette ? or pave ? or gilet ? Or (moving to wine) terroir ?


Or _brevet _card. I don't even know what "brevet" is in English. Audax has tons of them. _Randonnee, Randonneur, Populaire _etc.

As to "bidon" that's quite interesting. It's entered English usage with a very specific meaning: A water bottle for a bicycle. In French it may still retain a general meaning, I don't know, but in English it's quite specific. "Water bottle" on the other hand could mean any bottle that holds water. So "bidon" is a useful addition to the language. 

That said, I do think it's a bit poncy and personally use the term "bike water bottle". But if I was describing a rider throwing his water bottle in a pro race, I'd probably say bidon. "As in the patron of the peloton threw a bidon at my bonce".


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or _brevet _card. I don't even know what "brevet" is in English. Audax has tons of them. _Randonnee, Randonneur, Populaire _etc.
> 
> As to "bidon" that's quite interesting. It's entered English usage with a very specific meaning: A water bottle for a bicycle. In French it may still retain a general meaning, I don't know, but in English it's quite specific. "Water bottle" on the other hand could mean any bottle that holds water. So "bidon" is a useful addition to the language.
> 
> That said, I do think it's a bit poncy and personally use the term "bike water bottle". But if I was describing a rider throwing his water bottle in a pro race, I'd probably say bidon. "As in the patron of the peloton threw a bidon at my bonce".


"Chapeau!"


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Feb 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> "Chapeau!"


I'm a bit dubious about that one, harmless though it is. I've been following the sport avidly since the early 80's and only started hearing the word chapeau in the last 5. I wonder if it's a recent invention.


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> No, as that's the name of a particular event - it's specific.
> 
> Similarly, "giro" - if you translated that literally to "tour" you would be saying less.
> 
> Sorry, i'd no more refer to bidon on a ride than comment that my arse was hurting and try to translate arse into French.



I agree with you on bidon, it's a water bottle . And I bet that even those who call it a bidon use a bottle holder and not a bidon holder.

But coming back to the names of events: Tour of Flanders or Ronde Van Vlaanderen? Paris- Roubaix or Paris-Roubaix, if you see what I mean?


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> "Chapeau!"


"Hat!" gets one funny looks


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> "Hat!" gets one funny looks




Very true.

But that's because it's a pretty daft thing to say in any language.

I suppose the thing with these things is the intent, and if you administered a truth drug to these pseudo french folk, shone a searchlight at them, lined them up against a red wall and pointed a gatling gun at them I'm pretty confident that the truth would out - they want to seem cool or fit in with a particular crowd.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> they want to seem cool or fit in with a particular crowd.


Yep, guilty as charged . I'm like the kid in Breaking Away, living far distant from the Continent but idolising everything about its bike racing. Even if the Italians do play dirty (in the film).
By the by, I just googled it, I never knew that was nominated for 5 Oscars, including Best Picture. It won Best Screenplay.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> bike water bottle


Bike: short for bicycle, derived from the Greek _kuklos_, wheel.
Water: from the German _Wasser_
Bottle: From the french, _boutielle_.

English borrows constantly from other languages. It's part of it's power. Everyone should relax.

"The French have no word for 'entrepreneur''

(not said by GWB)


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yep, guilty as charged . I'm like the kid in Breaking Away, living far distant from the Continent but idolising everything about its bike racing. Even if the Italians do play dirty (in the film).
> By the by, I just googled it, I never knew that was nominated for 5 Oscars, including Best Picture. It won Best Screenplay.





> I know I-ty food when I hear it! It's all them "eenie" foods... zucchini... and linguine... and fettuccine. I want some American food, dammit! I want French Fries!


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yep, guilty as charged . I'm like the kid in Breaking Away, living far distant from the Continent but idolising everything about its bike racing. Even if the Italians do play dirty (in the film).
> By the by, I just googled it, I never knew that was nominated for 5 Oscars, including Best Picture. It won Best Screenplay.


By the by, yes a very good film. Finally caught up with it at an outside showing at Herne Hill Velodrome (though I am no racer as you probably guessed) -and as you say, the film shows his idolised italian team to be cynical cheats. The film also punctures a few other italian myths, particularly those believed by adoring foreigners,notably family.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Bike: short for bicycle, derived from the Greek _kuklos_, wheel.
> Water: from the German _Wasser_
> Bottle: From the french, _boutielle_.
> 
> ...


Not good examples as though they of course have foreign roots (folk have been exchanging everything from language to pottery to bodily fluids for thousands of years and long may it continue) are english words.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Not good examples as though they of course have foreign roots (folk have been exchanging everything from language to pottery to bodily fluids for thousands of years and long may it continue) are english words.


They are english words now, but at some point they were foreign words and I am sure people complained about their usage. "Bicycle? What's wrong with velocipede?'


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> They are english words now, but at some point they were foreign words and I am sure people complained about their usage. "Bicycle? What's wrong with velocipede?'


I've not looked but would guess velocipede is Latin.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4686306, member: 45"]Fugly cycling trends? Has anyone mentioned Brompton yet?[/QUOTE]

Better than that ruddy Decathlon thing I bought off you. Nobber.



There's nowt that splits opinion like Bromptons. And Marmite, I suppose.



Tim Hall said:


> "Chapeau!"





Flick of the Elbow said:


> I'm a bit dubious about that one, harmless though it is. I've been following the sport avidly since the early 80's and only started hearing the word chapeau in the last 5. I wonder if it's a recent invention.



We actually had it said to us by a french hotelier about 15 years ago.
We'd snatched the opportunity to ski for the morning before driving to Lyon to get a TGV back home late afternoonish.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Feb 2017)

I looked up the etymology of bidon, and Anglo Saxon purists can relax. The root is Old Norse/Old German so it's not a poncy Latin import.

Bidon bidon bidon bidon.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Feb 2017)

Ah but do posh people live in a Dead End Street or a Cul-De-Sac.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Feb 2017)

I live in Baggy Bottom, myself.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Feb 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I've not looked but would guess velocipede is Latin.


Although The Romans did a great load of for us, I don't think they invented the bicycle.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Feb 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Although The Romans did a great load of for us, I don't think they invented the bicycle.


Just looked.

Google suggests that velocipede comes from the latin velox ped which apparently become velocipede (with some accents I can't be bothered to type) in French, then adapted into English


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> We actually had it said to us by a french hotelier about 15 years ago.
> .


Well, yes, but he was French wasn't he.

If he'd said "well done old chap" i'm sure you would have thought he was a t****/taking the piss.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4686306, member: 45"]Fugly cycling trends? Has anyone mentioned Brompton yet?[/QUOTE]
Bromptons are the cycling equivalent of dad dancing.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4691467, member: 45"]Apparently Paul Nuttalls invented the Brompton.[/QUOTE]
He doesn't like to brag about it though.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> This is far from Ugly. On my next bike short list.
> 
> View attachment 335372


do they not do that in a lugged 753 version?

Does it even have a downtube to put shifters on?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2017)

dan_bo said:


> do they not do that in a lugged 753 version?
> 
> Does it even have a downtube to put shifters on?


----------



## Sunny Portrush (20 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4691467, member: 45"]Apparently Paul Nuttalls invented the Brompton.[/QUOTE]


And he won the Tour de France on it - two days earlier than everyone else because he didn`t stop on the rest days


----------



## mickle (20 Feb 2017)

Yellow and/or Flouro.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but do posh people live in a Dead End Street or a Cul-De-Sac.


And yet, I cannot read that without thinking "bouge ton cul, hein?"  and ohmigod don't search that on duck duck go trying to find what film(s) it's in because its porn filter doesn't seem to be blocking French obscenities


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Feb 2017)

You have a porn filter?

Why?


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> You have a porn filter?
> 
> Why?


I don't but the search engine does unless you specifically switch it off and I usually don't bother. Don't all search engines default to safe-for-work now? Otherwise, a lot of cyclists searching for information on the bonk are going to get some not-entirely-helpful results.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Feb 2017)

Ah, thought you meant you had installed something separate.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2017)

I'm assuming someone's already said helmets, if not - helmets, if yes - helmets again.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Feb 2017)

agree, though maybe you are just annoyed that you don't look good in a helmet. Mind you, most people don't I think.


----------



## kingrollo (23 Feb 2017)

Helmets seem to gotten really ugly again !


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Helmets seem to gotten really ugly again !


When were they anything else?


----------



## jefmcg (23 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> When were they anything else?


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 339253


Now that's class, but the UCI would never allow it.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Feb 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Helmets seem to gotten really ugly again !


Oh contraire.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Oh contraire.
> 
> View attachment 339458


Now that is fugly


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Oh contraire.
> 
> View attachment 339458


mm - you may have a point - even I might look decent in that - do you have a link for it?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> mm - you may have a point - even I might look decent in that - do you have a link for it?


You think?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> mm - you may have a point - even I might look decent in that - do you have a link for it?


Here's one, they're not cheap. 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CPvgldD3qtICFXAA0wodCl8AeQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Crackle (25 Feb 2017)

POC helmets cost even more


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> You think?


strangely i did - might change my ideas on seeing it/trying it on


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Here's one, they're not cheap.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CPvgldD3qtICFXAA0wodCl8AeQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


changed my mind - I'd have to be a real headbanger to pay that much for a helmet


----------



## jefmcg (25 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Here's one, they're not cheap.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CPvgldD3qtICFXAA0wodCl8AeQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


Do we have a CycleChat effect? 

"hot product... "


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Feb 2017)

Yep I saw that when I checked it.

Was surprised in view of the price.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Oh contraire.
> 
> View attachment 339458


----------

